# Verano spare kit



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

What a steal! Nice one.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, that doesn't take up much room at all back there.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Good find. And I love the gloves in the trunk, it really helps with fueling. The station I use normally provides gloves but every once in a while they are out so I also keep a box just in case.


----------

